# Do any of you buy the "hard copy" ...



## JeanneB (Aug 31, 2009)

Wondering if any of you buy the hard copy after you read something you like a lot on your kindle?  I just finished an inspiration book by Louise Smith that I am going to get in hard copy, just because I will be able to put stickies in it and write in it.  

I did discover something new on the kindle today... I was trying to remember something I read in a book.  I did a search of just one keyword and it actually came up.  I was delighted.  Sorta like having it marked with a stickie.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Nope.  In fact there are a few books that I already had in paper, but they went on sale on Kindle (less than $4) so I went ahead and bought them for Kindle and put my paper copies in the Giveaway box.  There are some paper books, mostly hardback, that I'll probably never get rid of.  But I don't feel like I need to have paper copies even of new volumes in series I've been reading for years.


----------



## JeanneB (Aug 31, 2009)

Ann, I am wondering how you go back to something if you want to refresh your memory.  Do you do the search with a keyword...or do you take written notes?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Honestly, I don't usually.  I start at the beginning and read to the end and then I'm done. 

Sometimes there'll be a book that has a 'dramatis personae' type list, a family tree, and/or maps and I'll usually set a bookmark on those pages so I can get to them quickly if I want to refresh my memory.  Or I read one recently that had a glossary that was very useful as it was set in not-quite-this-world so some words were used in slightly different ways than we might think.

But I quit making notes or highlighting things when I finished my last literature course in College!


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

JeanneB said:


> Ann, I am wondering how you go back to something if you want to refresh your memory. Do you do the search with a keyword...or do you take written notes?


I have used both the bookmark Kindle feature and the "notes." I don't love the notes because I can't bulk copy them (which would be nice to do because I write reviews. These are my notes, not actual lines from the book. Although, I would also sometimes like to copy a line or three FOR the review.)

The highlighting works well too, but I really need to go shut that off so that it isn't "shared" back with all the other readers. I hate that little thing that shows what everyone else has highlighted. I need to shut that off too...


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

I've bought the hard copy after reading the e-book only once so far, and that was because the author was in town; I wanted her to sign it.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

No as I don't care much about having leisure reading books in paper copy.

The only things I stick with paper copies of are textbooks, academic books, statistics books etc.--things I use for work and have to flip through and mark up etc.  I hate e-books for those types of reference type books personally.  Aside from being harder to flip through and mark up, many of them are larger pages and have lots of tables and figures and thus wouldn't work on the K3 anyway.

But for leisure books I just buy e-books and check out paper books from the library.  The only only paper books I've bought (well asked for as a gift!) since getting my Kindle back in 2009 was a hardcover illustrated version of Lord of the Rings.


----------



## Seanathin23 (Jul 24, 2011)

I picked up the Hard copy of A Dance with Dragons because it was so much simpler to look at the maps and family trees in the hard bond version then tab back to them and squit on the e-reader screen. That was an exseption though becuase I don't buy the paper version if I have the ebook, though I have bought electronic versions of paper bound books that I owned before I switched.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

The timing of your question is amusing as I just bought 5 used hardcovers to replace dieing paperbacks earlier this evening .... I haven't bought a paper book since autumn 2008 but there are some old books not available yet as ebooks that I want to preserve.

But, as Ann, even for series I bought the hardbound version for the first x books, I haven't picked up paper copies when I got the ebook.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Seanathin23 said:


> I picked up the Hard copy of A Dance with Dragons because it was so much simpler to look at the maps and family trees in the hard bond version then tab back to them and squit on the e-reader screen.


FYI, the way I deal with that is look at those kind of things in the Kindle app on one of my PCs or my iPad where the pages are a lot bigger and you can read them much easier.


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

Not too often, although sometimes I buy books on Kindle and in "hard copy" for specific reasons. For example, I'm reading George R. R. Martin's *A Song of Ice and Fire* series on Kindle, and am realizing I'd really like to have a "hard copy" for looking at maps and other background information.


----------



## Michael_J_Sullivan (Aug 3, 2011)

At this point I'm 100% in the book camp. Every once in a while I run across a book not available and I just don't buy it. While I'm not planning on moving anytime soon I can tell you that a significant amount of the moving is boxing up all the books (and trying not to break my back carrying them if I try to make "large boxes".


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Marilyn Peake said:


> Not too often, although sometimes I buy books on Kindle and in "hard copy" for specific reasons. For example, I'm reading George R. R. Martin's *A Song of Ice and Fire* series on Kindle, and am realizing I'd really like to have a "hard copy" for looking at maps and other background information.


See above.

Download the free Kindle for PC app and open the books up in there to check out the maps etc. on a bigger screen.


----------



## Lambert (Nov 12, 2010)

Sometimes I will buy the PDF from smashwords  if it's a "How to" book. I like to print those types out so that I can mark them up and highlight interesting parts.

Lambert


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

I am trying to reread at least two books a month.  The second read I am trying to read in a different format, just to use a little bit of different brain cells.  My primary purpose is to either switch from audio to print or print to audio.  But if the only option is kindle to paper (or reverse) then I do that.  I give away all my paper books when I am done.  I am attempting to eliminate the paper library. There are a few paper books I have kept, but very few.  The bigger problem is paper books I don't like.  I have a hard time giving those away.  I try, but when people ask me about them and I have to honestly say, I didn't really like that one much, not many people end up taking it.

I always make sure I have a stack of paper books on my table by the front door so if anyone comes by they can grab a book on their way out.


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

mooshie78 said:


> See above.
> 
> Download the free Kindle for PC app and open the books up in there to check out the maps etc. on a bigger screen.


Thanks, mooshie78! Good to know!


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

arshield said:


> The bigger problem is paper books I don't like. I have a hard time giving those away. I try, but when people ask me about them and I have to honestly say, I didn't really like that one much, not many people end up taking it.


You can always donate those to the library to sell in their used book section or to places like Goodwill.

I got rid of a lot of books that way the last time I moved.


----------



## Katie Salidas (Mar 21, 2010)

If I truly love the book, Yes, I buy the hardcopy. This generally happens with series books. I love to collect them all for my bookshelves. However, I have to say it has been a while since I purchased a print book. I have too many on my kindle at the moment. LoL.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Hmm. It may happen. I've only had my K about 6 wks tho.

I have gone the other way however...I already have 3 hard copy versions of my favorite book, The Stand, and they're huge. I havent read it lately, so I bought the e-book version (it's the longer, '91 version   ) so that I can re-read it in comfort again in the near future.

I've decided that most fiction will be e-books from now on, unless the prices exceed mainstream paperback price. Otherwise it'll still be paperbacks (no more hard covers in fiction...my personal necessity & 'law' since the 80's...no room!).

As for non-fiction, it depends. I have a few collections that I will always want in hard copy. If I think it's a 'keeper," I'll buy it as a hardcopy. If I find some unexpected treasure as an e-book, sure, maybe I'll buy the hard copy some day.

Hey, I'm flexible! (But not rich    )


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

I buy hard copies! I believe in supporting book stores, especially the independents, and I like to collect autographed copies of books. Also, much as I enjoy e-reading, I still love the feel of a brand new book in my hands.  

Debra


----------



## StaceyHH (Sep 13, 2010)

Yep, and the other way around too. Sometimes I buy the hardcopy (at booksignings most often,) and then the Kindle version. I've read two books recently that I will be picking up in hardcopy, and I'm pretty sure I'm going to buy my latest read in paper when it's released.


----------



## WriterCTaylor (Jul 11, 2011)

I haven't yet, but I will if I really like the book and I want others to read it. I have a lot of friends who don't have kindles, but I still want to share those books that really strike a chord with me.


----------



## Adam Kisiel (Jun 20, 2011)

I buy the hard copies of my really favourite books, for example all the Discworld series.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

The only books I have bought since I got my Kindle have been to complete collections.  However, I read them on my Kindle.


----------



## jherrick (Apr 1, 2011)

When it comes to a history book, sometimes I'll eread it for pleasure, but might also keep a physical book on hand if I think it might come in handy for research down the road, especially if it's a good price. That's the case with _A Patriot's History of the United States _ and also _Truman_. I did want a hard copy of them.


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

Yes, I do. Practically all non-fictions books if they have maps and photographs. Also, some fiction - because reading on Kindle and reading a "real" book is a different experience for me. I can't quite explain it. Books on Kindle seem so.. temporary? Non-tangible? Not quite real books? Oh well. Maybe I'm getting old  I love my Kindle of course, but I'm not giving up my best and oldest friends ...


----------



## ThomasSandman (Aug 10, 2011)

Some books I enjoy on my kindle whilst others i feel the need to have a hard copy. Nothing like the feel of a book, tho i'm enjoying the ebook world.


----------



## jherrick (Apr 1, 2011)

davidswanson said:


> only if i want to proudly display it on my bookshelf


Ha! Yeah, I'd have to add that to my list too.


----------



## Riven Owler (Jul 9, 2011)

I buy the hard copy if it's a first edition I want to collect.  Does anyone else collect first editions?


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

davidswanson said:


> only if i want to proudly display it on my bookshelf


x3


----------



## youngadultfiction (Jul 28, 2011)

I would agree, i will take a chance on something new on Kindle and then if i liked the writer, I'd go out and buy the 'real' books of anything they wrote in the future.


----------



## Douglas Dorow (Jun 21, 2011)

I don't even go into bookstores any more.  Everything on ebook form for me.  I use the keyboard to hi-lite and make notes and then they are easy to find and reference.


----------



## UnicornEmily (Jul 2, 2011)

Yes, that "search" feature is the biggest reason to buy a Kindle, in my opinion!

I'm all about hardcopies.  Ebooks are fantastic for a great many things, but nothing beats the feel of real book paper, for me.


----------



## LaRita (Oct 28, 2008)

Haven't bought a hard copy book for myself since I got my first Kindle in March 2008.  In fact, I'm slowly replacing the paper books in my library with e-books, anticipating the need to down-size when (or if) we retire.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

I go to several writer conferences, and if an author I follow is signing books, I'll get the hard copy. Just got my box-o-books from the Thrillerfest event (about a dozen or so hardcovers, and another half a dozen paperbacks, all signed!). 

But they now have aps for "signing" kindle and other Ebook versions. So that may go away, too.

I've got three floor-to-ceiling book cases in my office filled to overflowing with mostly nonfiction (some fiction); and stacks on the floor of the review copies I get for the nonfiction venues or radio shows. Those mostly get donated to the library or given away in my newsletter or at speaking engagements.


----------



## Kim Jewell (Aug 11, 2011)

I actually just did the opposite of that recently...  I had book one of a series in paperback (The Hunger Games) and liked it so much, I bought the trilogy for my Kindle.  Now the hard copy is gathering dust on my bookshelf!


----------



## hakimast (Jul 23, 2011)

I do like a good hard copy. Sometimes if I read the first book of a series on the kindle and like it, i'll buy a hard copy of the rest.


----------



## tmaxwell (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm in the camp with a lot of people here, in that I buy the print book in certain cases. There are a few authors I will buy the hard copy book for just automatically, if it's available. Or if a book I particularly love has an especially beautiful print edition.


----------



## Riven Owler (Jul 9, 2011)

My sister gave me the green hard bound collector's edition of Harry Potter, and I love that.


----------



## indiebookslist (Aug 5, 2011)

I did, but mainly because the book I wanted to lend could not be lent using the kindle.


----------



## Bellagirl (Jul 23, 2011)

Rarely...but yes, I do - when it comes to favourites, I like having them both in printed form and also as an ebook I can carry everywhere I go. But I never pick my print books from a regular chain store - either an old used bookstore downtown, or through Amazon for that 30% off (plus tax break, I skip provincial taxes when I order online).


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

I rarely buy the hardcopy or paperback after reading the book on Kindle. My last hardback purchase was a year ago when I met the author at a conference. The book was expensive and a disappointment. I usually only buy paperback or hardback now if I know the author and I do it to support them.


----------



## JeanneB (Aug 31, 2009)

I buy my favorites in hardcopy, just so I know I will always have them.  I suppose we are safe with Amazon though.


----------



## PMartelly (May 1, 2011)

If I really love a series, I might purchase it in paperback. JR Ward did a virtual signing for her newest novel, and I just had to order one!


----------



## Indy (Jun 7, 2010)

I buy hard copies of cookbooks.  I love to browse in no particular order through them, look at the pictures, etc.  They aren't something I read front to back.  As a result I don't just buy any cookbook.  There has to be a real interest there, along with the expectation of actually making quite a few of the dishes.


----------



## patrickt (Aug 28, 2010)

I am not a collector. I try not to collect. I rarely buy a "hard copy" book. I enjoy photography so I occasionally buy a photography book in "hard copy". As a practical matter, for me, that's it.


----------



## unitbit (Jul 22, 2011)

I actually just did!  I needed a certain book that I could not find on the Kindle, so I had to buy the hard copy.


----------



## Sharon Red (Jul 23, 2011)

Riven Owler said:


> I buy the hard copy if it's a first edition I want to collect. Does anyone else collect first editions?


I so wish I could!


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm still 60/40 paper books because I love them. I buy my favorite authors in hardcover. Kindle has replaced my beloved mass market "airplane" books, partly because of the storage and partly because of the easy of reading and control over type size. It's a wonderful device, but when it comes to James Lee Burke or John Connelly, suspect I'll keep buying hardcovers for my collection.


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

I'm in the, "yes, as gifts" camp.

But I do love my local, independent bookstore, and when it's not a gift, I sometimes pick up bargains off their sale table. Hard to pass up 90% off!


----------



## joshtremino (Jul 31, 2010)

At this point, not so much. I usually go to my kindle for my favorite indie writers, and I stick to the paperbacks for more mainstream authors.


----------



## DrugWarAnalyst (Aug 24, 2011)

Now that I'm an "official" author, I find I have more author friends! That means I'm able to get some really neat books signed by friends, and I have more books sent to me by colleagues' publicists for review. Those are the only ways I'll read a hard cover anymore.


----------



## JeanneB (Aug 31, 2009)

I would by as a gift, but the Kindle first for me now.  I see that I don't reread anything, so they just take up space and collect dust in hard copy.


----------



## ThomasSandman (Aug 10, 2011)

JeanneB said:


> I would by as a gift, but the Kindle first for me now. I see that I don't reread anything, so they just take up space and collect dust in hard copy.


i still enjoy an occasional book. i like the feel and the smell but my kindle rocks and is most of my reading on it.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Since getting my Kindle I only buy the print version of a book if its by one of my favorite authors. I do like to have my very faves in a physical format so I can admire them on my bookshelf but the space is small so I limit it to the best of the best.


----------



## Tommie Lyn (Dec 7, 2009)

I love books. If you visited my home, you'd know that right away. I have full bookshelves in many rooms (two of them in my office). And I find it extremely difficult to let go of any of my books. I still have all the Doubleday Children's Book Club books I got when I was a child, if that gives you an idea.

BUT.

I much prefer reading on Nook or Kindle now, and the only way I'll buy a paper book is if it's unavailable as an ebook, or if I want to gift it. Case in point: last week, I bought two volumes I needed for research...$50 each. They're heavy and reading them tires me. It would be so wonderful if I had them on my Nook or hubby's Kindle....


----------



## RedTash (Aug 14, 2011)

I read a combination of both, sometimes of the same book.


----------



## Michael Cargill (Sep 12, 2011)

Nope.  I haven't bought a hard copy book since getting my Kindle almost a year ago.


----------



## Stacey Joy Netzel (Aug 3, 2011)

Since getting my Nook almost 2years ago, I much prefer the ebook versions.  I don't have room for hard copies, unless their friends of mine, or I win in a contest, or get free books at a conference.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

there are a a few books I keep saying I want hard copies of, but I've yet to do it


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger (Jun 1, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Nope. In fact there are a few books that I already had in paper, but they went on sale on Kindle (less than $4) so I went ahead and bought them for Kindle and put my paper copies in the Giveaway box. There are some paper books, mostly hardback, that I'll probably never get rid of. But I don't feel like I need to have paper copies even of new volumes in series I've been reading for years.


I agree with you, Ann. We've moved three times in fifteen years and the hard covers I've given away! I'll only buy those I'll put on shelves now, and they're filling up.


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

About the only hard back books I buy still are textbooks. With a Kindle, I don't need a paperback or hardcover copy.


----------



## MMancey (Sep 8, 2011)

I got a thing about collecting books, I like to see rows and rows of them, but I may soon be out of space, so that might be that. So these days if I really like the book I'd get a hard copy.


----------



## CollinKelley (Sep 1, 2011)

I do this often. I was in London last summer and wandering through Foyles on Charing Cross Road and they had the anniversary edition of Jeanette Winterson's Oranges Are Not the Only Fruit. Beautiful hardcover book, stunning dust jacket. I couldn't put it down. I used to collect first editions, so a beautiful book will still make me pull out my wallet.


----------



## KenLang (Apr 2, 2011)

I could see buying a hard copy for books you study and highlight or want the author's autograph - other than that I'm all ebook!


----------



## KristieCook (Jan 25, 2011)

Great topic! These responses are so interesting...and foretelling of what our future holds. If I have the ebook, I only buy print books if it's to complete a series I love. I don't know how much longer I'll even be able to do that as my bookshelves are already overloaded. However, as an author who supports other authors, I'll always buy a print book if I can get it signed. I'd never been one to go out of my way to obtain signed books before, but collecting them has recently become a hobby. I think those will be only print books I'll be buying in the near future.


----------



## Bella Marie (Nov 10, 2010)

Michael_J_Sullivan said:


> At this point I'm 100% in the book camp. Every once in a while I run across a book not available and I just don't buy it. While I'm not planning on moving anytime soon I can tell you that a significant amount of the moving is boxing up all the books (and trying not to break my back carrying them if I try to make "large boxes".


I always like to hear of people still reading books and not all going digital. It seems that today, everyone is going digital, and that is not a bad thing especially for me as a writer but I love my paper books! I love the way they feel, smell and the fact that it is one thing that I can hold onto, turn the pages physically and not loose the feeling of paper on my skin. I wouldn't be surprised at all to see books become very few and in my opinion, that would just be sad. Besides if you read something you really don't like, and get irritated with the book, tossing it, less chance it will break if it is a book :O)


----------



## ArtMayo (Sep 13, 2011)

I've often wanted to get both -- I wish Amazon had a system whereby you could pick up the hard copy for a nominal fee if you've bought the Kindle version. Sometimes you end up loving a book a lot more than you thought you would, or you want to lend it out to someone who doesn't own an eReader.

In fact, publishers should definitely bundle eBooks in with paper books.


----------



## Bella Marie (Nov 10, 2010)

ArtMayo said:


> I've often wanted to get both -- I wish Amazon had a system whereby you could pick up the hard copy for a nominal fee if you've bought the Kindle version. Sometimes you end up loving a book a lot more than you thought you would, or you want to lend it out to someone who doesn't own an eReader.
> 
> In fact, publishers should definitely bundle eBooks in with paper books.


I really like this idea! I hope that they get that clue soon!


----------



## Russell Brooks (Dec 23, 2010)

I still do, although it's rarer right now considering that two of my favorite authors publish on Kindle.


----------



## ThomasSandman (Aug 10, 2011)

with mainstream writers i usually buy the book since the kindle price is usually the same or close.  id rather have a hardcopy especially if it's one of my favorite authors


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Not anymore - I have replaced some hard copy books with Kindle versions since they are easier on my eyes.  Having said that - I still buy hard copy cookbooks and Knitting pattern books.  They are easier to use off the shelf.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

I don't buy many hard cover books any more, but I just bought 11/22/63, Stephen King's new one, and it's enormous. Not the kind of book you can easily tote about. I prefer Kindle and smaller paperbacks.


----------



## Darlene Jones (Nov 1, 2011)

Only if it's a book I really want sitting on my bookshelf or if I know the author. Darlene Jones, Author


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Katie Salidas said:


> If I truly love the book, Yes, I buy the hardcopy. This generally happens with series books. I love to collect them all for my bookshelves.


^^that

I also buy print copies of authors who I know I will meet in person and therefore get their signatures.


----------



## robertk328 (Jul 8, 2011)

JeanneB said:


> I buy my favorites in hardcopy, just so I know I will always have them. I suppose we are safe with Amazon though.


That's where I'm at with this - I am thinking 10 years down the road, what will become of all the ebooks on my Kindle? Favorites I want to re-read will always be there in paper, but it's unknown about the ebooks. I believe you're right about being "safe with Amazon", but you never know. What seems like a given these days can always change down the road.


----------



## leigh7911 (Sep 16, 2011)

I haven't even had my Kindle two months yet, but even so I don't foresee buying as many paper books as I used to. That said, I also don't foresee getting rid of any that we already own - and it's a lot, six six-foot-tall bookcases worth. For one thing, I have NO CLUE what I'd put on that wall if the bookcases weren't there.    For another, I can't fathom bringing our daughter up to love books and reading if she's not surrounded by them. Also, I'm way too cheap to buy an ebook version if I own it in paper already.

All that said, I'm relatively certain I'll never read a public domain book on paper again!


----------



## Meka (Sep 8, 2011)

I decided to go completely digital when I received my K3 about 2 1/2 months ago. I will miss the beauty and feel of a paper book which a Kindle can't replace however I will not miss the smell as they age, YUK!!!


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

robertk328 said:


> That's where I'm at with this - I am thinking 10 years down the road, what will become of all the ebooks on my Kindle? Favorites I want to re-read will always be there in paper, but it's unknown about the ebooks. I believe you're right about being "safe with Amazon", but you never know. What seems like a given these days can always change down the road.


Yes--I think this fear is justified--it worries me, too. Which is why I also back up everything on my own computer.
I've got a day job in the computer industry and have seen too many big name players vanish into the void after their day of glory. I'd like to think that Amazon will still be around 30 years from now and I'll be reading from my Kindle version 35, but... Who knows. I'm paranoid. I just hope the book formats themselves will still be readable on something.... (Well, shoot, now I have to worry about THAT aspect, as well as backing them up. LOL)


----------



## Jon Olson (Dec 10, 2010)

I do a lot of audiobooking, and I'll sometimes buy the hardcopy or the kindle version to read at home between drives to work. Finding my place is a little tricky sometimes.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan (Dec 3, 2010)

I haven't bought a hard copy book in a long time for several reasons. One, I've got bookcases in every room in my house and they're all full, mostly of hardback books. Until I get rid of some of those, there's just no more room. A second reason is that print versions, especially paperbacks, have a shelf life. I picked up a book I hadn't read in at least 20 years the other day - an author that I really liked when I was younger but who has been out of print for years. I had to turn the pages very carefully - they're so old that they tear easily and the glue that's holding the book together is breaking down. He's as good as I remember, and I'd love to have his whole series on my Kindle where that kind of thing won't happen. Right now I'm trying to find some of my favorite paperbacks in ebook version.


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger (Jun 1, 2011)

Addie said:


> I've bought the hard copy after reading the e-book only once so far, and that was because the author was in town; I wanted her to sign it.


I did the same a couple of times, but doubt I will. My book shelves are already overcrowded.


----------



## robertk328 (Jul 8, 2011)

Amy Corwin said:


> Yes--I think this fear is justified--it worries me, too. Which is why I also back up everything on my own computer.


Back it up, but if there's nothing to read it on? You covered the same in the next paragraph...



> I've got a day job in the computer industry and have seen too many big name players vanish into the void after their day of glory. I'd like to think that Amazon will still be around 30 years from now and I'll be reading from my Kindle version 35, but... Who knows. I'm paranoid. I just hope the book formats themselves will still be readable on something.... (Well, shoot, now I have to worry about THAT aspect, as well as backing them up. LOL)


I'll get my favorites in paper, just in case.


----------



## William Woodall (Jun 8, 2009)

Sometimes I do, if it's a story I really love.  But I can't buy them too often because the price has become so prohibitive, as you probably already know if you've bought any paper books lately.  Even paperbacks are not cheap, let alone hardbacks.


----------



## Glen Hendrix (Sep 5, 2011)

I haven't bought a paper book since I downloaded the Kindle app for my iphone and laptop. With 7 billion people in the world and counting, perhaps it is a trend that makes sense for the future. At some point, we may find it hard to come up with the raw material (trees) to supply hard copies to everyone that wants one.


----------



## robertk328 (Jul 8, 2011)

Glen Hendrix said:


> I haven't bought a paper book since I downloaded the Kindle app for my iphone and laptop. With 7 billion people in the world and counting, perhaps it is a trend that makes sense for the future. At some point, we may find it hard to come up with the raw material (trees) to supply hard copies to everyone that wants one.


Could be. But the format/ability to read the amazon kindle format is what I wonder about. No more 8 track players, cassette players, record players, CDs are going away, etc. Books have always been "books", though we have a different way to consume them (e-readers). While we've all thrown out (and gotten used to throwing out) old media like cassettes, etc., books have pretty much been the same ... e-readers are almost like the technological side (ie cassette, CD, etc.)... .I don't know, just thinking aloud here  No way to know, unless you find Jake Epping many years from now and have him come back and tell you.


----------



## Ken Magee (Nov 17, 2011)

I sometimes buy vinyl copies of my favorite CDs so it'll come as no surprise to anyone that I still like paper copies of my favorite books. Apart from the joy of owning the book, what would you do with all that empty shelf space?


----------



## Dinasideas (Sep 2, 2011)

I bought the hard copy of Water for Elephants after I read it on Kindle


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

I still buy them occasionally, but it's increasingly rare. Mostly I only do it if I _love_ the author, then I usually buy the HB, signed if I can, and buy the eBook to read. I think I've only bought four HB so far in 2011? I can't even count how many eBooks, though I'm sure Amazon could tell me the answer.


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

I don't think the environmental impact of books, especially books you want to keep, is all that serious a matter. Pile up all the junk mail you get, and that ads up to an awful lot of paper, and that just gets thrown away. The books you really love, those may stay on the shelf for decades. The old book on Windows 95 doesn't have the same long lifespan.


----------



## wordsmithjts (Nov 14, 2011)

Sure. I would buy the hard copy. There are certain masterpieces you want a traditional copy of. Like The Stand by Stephen King.


----------



## jsmclean (Mar 6, 2011)

I definitely do--I've bought more books since I've gotten my kindle than ever before; it helps me weed out what I really want, and I have enough of a budget left to actually buy books.


----------



## ThomasSandman (Aug 10, 2011)

though i often download books on my kindle i like a physical copy of my favorite authors. lately i've also enjoyed getting autographed copies, which is thrilling for me.


----------



## Sean Patrick Fox (Dec 3, 2011)

Nope. If I want to have something in my library, I'll buy a physical copy but not the eBook. It's just too expensive to have both.

As an example, Ken Bruen is my favorite author and I'm working on getting all of his books in paperback. But I don't have any of them on my Kindle. I'm trying to keep my number of paper books low.


----------

